# Trail of Snow Left Behind On Each Pass



## bobb441 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a Troybilt 28" wide 243 CC engine,2-stage snowblower. It is a 3-4 years old.
When I use it, no matter how deep and at lowest forward speed, it doesn't eat the snow like I see the neighbors doing. It for whatever reason can process the snow through the two stages fast enough so it leaves a trail of snow on the clean side of driveway that you end up having to go back and make another pass. Like If the snow was deep I could kind of justify it, but this is with two or three inches of snow. I confirmed that both stages are working. Could this simply be a belt adjustment? Is so anyone know how to do that? It has been like this from day one. I see neighbors with Ariens just chewing through the snow, leaving a nice clean path. Are the Ariens that much better?


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

There's several possibilities: broken shear pin, wrong speed, clogging, and others. To make it easy though, can you reverse your pattern so you're dropping the line of snow where you haven't cleared yet?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Probably one.of 2 things. Most likely broken shear pin. Taking too.big a bite at too fast speed. 
Remove plug wire and see if.that auger freewheels. If it does replace.the bad shear pin with correct replacement. They're not all the same. *Do not overtighten the shear pin!* follow your manual for proper install.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

post a pic of the augers. one side may be on backwards.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

other than already mentioned..........slipping belt?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

nwcove said:


> post a pic of the augers. one side may be on backwards.


:iagree: Is it leaving a lot of snow on just one side ??
Is it a lot of snow or just enough that it bugs you ??
A lot of snow would make me think a broken shear pin, broken shaft or one auger backwards. They should look like "/// \\\" If it's just enough that it's bugging you it's likely the left side of the machine (chute side) and that's common as the impeller can blow some snow forward and back out. A few folks have installed a rubber flap at the front of the auger housing to keep this from happening. Can't find a photo but I've seen it done. https://www.shopyourway.com/questions/1019188
Doing an impeller mod might also help get the impeller to push it out the chute and not spill if out the front. You can buy the kit or DIY it. https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/30761-talk-me-into-impeller-mod.html

.


----------

